# Advice needed, a Hap that eats like no tomorrow.



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a 3-4" Nimbochromis Linni Hap that has single handedly responsible in elevating the nitrate level in a 125 gallon tank. I am also concerned that this pellet black hole will get sick from devouring food at record speed.

I tried different options in how I feed to make sure the other fish in the tank will get their share. I tried dropping the pellets in different spots of the tank to spread the food so the slower ones and little ones will get their share.

Also I tried to soak some pellets so when I toss it in the tank it will sink faster. Then will toss some more pellets so the pellets will sink slower. This way, there will be food at different levels.

Does not work !!

His tank mates are larger haps ranging in size of 4-8", Fronts that I am growing out whose size are now in the 4-7" range. Then there are peacocks on the smaller side.

I feed once a day, 6 days a week.

Any ideas/suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

BTW, here is a poster snapshot of El Greedo with his bloated tummy and poop sticking out. He looks like an Oranda Goldfish in this snapshot :dancing:

DSC00166 by chopsuuy, on Flickr


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Most haps are like that. My Linni did the same thing, and they get bloat very easily. I lost 2 pair over the years and eventually gave up on this fish.

You said you feed 6 days a week, that's good.

As for recommendations, I'm afraid I don't have much to offer on top of what you've already mentioned, except maybe using some flake every other day. Since the flake spreads all over the tank, the Linni may get less while others may get more than usual..


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Ya Spotmonster, that is what I am afraid of. Will try to feed with smaller portions but feed more often during the day.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I grab a pinch of food and hold it in front of a strong filter return. It blows the food all over the tank so everyone has a shot.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybe you don't need to feed everyday. I feed my mostly mature peacocks and haps NLS every other day which includes saturday or sunday which is 4 times a week and they're all healthy as can be. I have had no health issues for over 2 years since I have been doing that. My water quality has also been great since doing this. I still do my 75% water changes every week and still amazed at all the waste I have to siphon out though.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

gverde said:


> Maybe you don't need to feed everyday. I feed my mostly mature peacocks and haps NLS every other day which includes saturday or sunday which is 4 times a week and they're all healthy as can be. I have had no health issues for over 2 years since I have been doing that. My water quality has also been great since doing this. I still do my 75% water changes every week and still amazed at all the waste I have to siphon out though.


I have several Frontosa juvies in the tank...

Might move the Linni back to just Haps and Peacocks tank, then follow your advice.

Iggy, will try that and see what happens.

Thanks.


----------



## Eugooglizer (Oct 30, 2012)

I have raised 4 different Venustus and am currently raising a couple, and they have all eaten like there is no tomorrow. Not quite as fat as your Linni, but fat none the less.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

binnyskyle said:


> I have raised 4 different Venustus and am currently raising a couple, and they have all eaten like there is no tomorrow. Not quite as fat as your Linni, but fat none the less.


I have a 10" venustus that eats like a pig too. I have to push him away and put the food at the other side of the tank where he isn't or else he is the first one to eat. He is also pretty well fed looking.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

I like the advice of putting the flake in the filter flow. While doing this add pellets at the same time. Really you just have to spread the food out as much as possible.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

Chester B said:


> I like the advice of putting the flake in the filter flow. While doing this add pellets at the same time. Really you just have to spread the food out as much as possible.


Yes, really this is the answer. What you have to keep yourself from doing is overfeeding in order to feed the rest.


----------

